

Internet Use Affects Memory, Study Finds - erickhill
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/15/health/15memory.html?hp#

======
pwg
Non paywall link: [http://www.ndtv.com/article/world/internet-use-affects-
memor...](http://www.ndtv.com/article/world/internet-use-affects-memory-study-
finds-119519)

